# Scions, Deep Striking, and Valkyries



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Hoping for a brainstorming/schooling session...

So I'm totally new to IG/AM, and I'm trying to figure out some strategies for Deep Striking, Grav Chute Insertion, and just general strategies for making the most of these units.

I'm either going to run a Scions/AM allied list, or simply use AM and run the Scions as Elites. I figure the more units that score, the better (especially because Scions can Deep Strike/Move Through Cover), but maybe that isn't necessary.

Scions can already Deep Strike, and Grave Chute Insertion essentially allows the embarked unit to Deep Strike to a point the Valkyrie passes over. For a unit that can already Deep Strike, I just can't see any advantage to using the Valkyrie/Vendetta, with the exception of an _exact_ disembarkation. But that will put the flyer at immediate risk. Plus, you don't Mishap with a Grav Chute Insertion, the unit is simply destroyed.

Am I missing something, or is there simply no reason to deploy Scions in a flying transport? Do you feel like the risk of switching to hover mode is worth it? Dropping 10 Scions directly into ruins could be great, but there's a decent chance they'll still make it if they Deep Strike.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Strategies?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I don't think you have to hover to gravchute in the new dex. Unless there is some rule I missed.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

You don't have to hover to Grav Chute, but rather to disembark normally and without scattering. But since Grav Chute insertion is essentially Deep Striking with slightly different rules, and Scions can already Deep Strike without the Valkyrie, I'm trying to figure out why I would ever want them embarked in one.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

"you wouldn't" is the answer,

Valkyries are to be used with veteran squads.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome, that makes it simple for me. Thanks!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Better, I think, to run a, say, Hellhound and a Leman Russ Demolisher (two in-your-face tanks), each with an augur array to keep your Scions from scattering when you DS them in.

Of course, a Hellhound might be a bit too fragile for that pricey augur array. Maybe just a Demolisher in a Leman Russ squad who is a tank commander, so he can LOS! hits off of himself and have ablative tanks in the way while he acts as a lynchpin for your DSers...


----------

